
Show HN: Codebanca – A Newsletter Webapp for Developers - caioribeiro
https://app.codebanca.com
======
caioribeiro
Consume tech, dev and startup newsletters without pollute the email inbox.
This application is like podcast, but for newsletters. Read your favorites
newsletters and use web push notification to help you keeping up-to-date into
a minimalist webapp.

